# Weed Eater XR-95 help



## kenpachi (Sep 3, 2009)

We are trying to put new fuel line in, because the old ones literally disintegrated. We are having trouble figuring out where the lines go, hopefully someone can help us. Thanks!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

These are from the Hankster; for a Ryan weed trimmer Model 265 at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=147204

They are also a good group guys more than willing to help out.

I know it is not the same as yours but it may give you an idea.

Here are a couple of more from the same thread from geogrubb.

These are for a IDC 580 Supreme.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I could not find a free manual on line, but this is a parts list for your weedeater; 58 and 45 are listed as fuel lines. 


I also copied this answer from hobby talk. 









03-31-2009, 10:59 PM http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=249979&highlight=fuel+line+routing
paulr44








Member
iTrader Rating: (*0*) 
My Photos

Join Date: Oct 2008
Location: NewJersey
Posts: 396 


Assuming you have a primer independent of the carb.:

I never worry about which hose goes where, because I know the *routing*....the primer pulls *fuel* through the carb. and returns "waste" to the tank.

Best to work backwards....

Short *fuel* *line* from tank with no filter is the primer return. Connect this to the primer fitting that provides pressure to your finger tip.
If you can't sense the pressure to determine which fitting is which, connect a spare piece of *line* to one primer fitting at a time, hold the *line* near your ear or cheek (and press the bulb) and you should hear or feel one push air out, obviously this one will be the discharge, and thus the *fuel* return.

The other side of the primer goes to the carburetor.

If you had both lines off the carb. and aren't sure which goes where, connect it up anyway - it'll only work if connected correctly so just switch them if it doesn't work (providing the carb. or *fuel* filter aren't clogged up etc


----------



## robertfslavik (5 mo ago)

kenpachi said:


> We are trying to put new fuel line in, because the old ones literally disintegrated. We are having trouble figuring out where the lines go, hopefully someone can help us. Thanks!


Same exact problem. Same machine. Anyone find anything out about this yet ?


----------



## CallMeChaz (Feb 6, 2010)

All the online parts places have parts diagrams for the xr-95 showing the fuel lines. That how I found the fuel line routing for my ancient Ryobi trimmer.
.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

13 year old thread.


----------



## robertfslavik (5 mo ago)

Good to know. I just bought new fuel line.


----------



## CallMeChaz (Feb 6, 2010)

chandler48 said:


> 13 year old thread.


Different time--same problem--same solution.


----------

